# My Rhino Results + 3 Year GIGA ASCENSION (everything I did and pics)



## chadison (Jun 19, 2021)

A note first: This will be long, so leave if you have low patience and don’t care. This is meant to show the improvement that many people can experience if they try, and is more meant for me to reflect upon my journey as I plan to be done with the forum soon.

The only thing I ask: if there is anything more I can do to improve, tell me in a comment below. As a fellow forum user, you likely understand my passion for doing everything possible to look better. If you have suggestions about how I can improve further, leaving them would be awesome. 

After PMing some users here, I have tweaked the numbers below to give an accurate reflection of my looksmaxing progress. Let us begin.

Mid-2018 (Age 17):





Face: 3.5/10
Height: 5'8.5
145lbs, skinny-muscular physique
Overall SMV, using weighted face>>height>frame scale: 4/10
Categorical Rating: Low-Tier Normie
Explains why I had interactions with women where I was made fun of, and women actively distanced themselves from me.

Now (Age 19. near 20):















Face: 5.5/10; a bit over average. My face looks significantly better in the mirror in motion compared to photos, around ½-1 point better; a few users here mentioned it could be because of forward growth and the way my skin refracts light. I’m probably a 6/10 in motion/mirror based on objective features and not cognitive bias.
Height: 5'11.5; 75th percentile, about 2in above avg.
176lbs, very muscular physique (fully natty; 6 years of consistent lifting and cardio); 98th percentile.
Overall SMV, using the same weighted scale: 6.5/10 (around 90th percentile based on the guys I see at my university).
Categorical Rating: Strong High Tier Normie
Explains why women are friendlier with me now, and on occasion approach and start conversations with me.

Things I have done:

Extreme Gymmaxxing, with precision focus (not just doing random shit). Every week, 6 days a week, for years, intense hypertrophy training every day. Along with lots of cardio, generally 6 hours a week. 
Sleeping well (8-9hrs) for skin quality and hormonal health.
Meditating 15min a day for the same reasons as sleeping.
Eating well: Avoiding all junk foods and toxic substances (sugar, artificial sweeteners, preservatives, dyes, etc), taking many supplements, getting adequate macros/calories, vegetables/fruits for micronutrients.
Perm for wavy-curly hair, rather than straight hair that didn’t fit my skull shape and phenotype.
Tanning (in cycles when I can; I only tan outside so I can't during winter).
Eyebrow dye (from brown to jet black).
Meticulous body/facial/eyebrow hair care; shaving to appropriate lengths (no hair below neck except arms/legs; stubble for beard; eyebrow trimming).
Advanced skin-care: Retin-A, moisturizer, freshener, and cleanser routine 2x/day, and exfoliator once a week.
Teeth whitening (strips).
Style-maxxing: Weak elevator shoes (bring me from 5'10 to 6'0.5 total height), tight jeans/shirts with contrasting colors and sharp angles to accentuate body, necklaces/bracelets.
No-Fap: Masturbation once/week on average. (In before “muh nofap doesn't work.” Test levels are elevated one week after it, and it makes you hornier which can motivate you to approach women or do shit instead of rotting all day).
Rhinoplasty (you can see the results by comparing the 2018 pic to now). There's still a little swelling that needs to go down, as it was done in the last month. Surprisingly, NO ONE has commented on it and I haven't had to make excuses. People have, however, said that I "look better" but seem to think its my hair and tan.
I might have missed a few, but I believe I covered the most important.

Wow, what a difference in treatment I have received since I first embarked upon looksmaxing. I never would have thought I would end up getting plastic surgery, but now it seems so obvious and absolutely necessary that I did get a rhino, and will possibly get either fillers or some eye work done in the future. In that first picture, it was around that time that I began to realize something was wrong with the redpill. What really shocked me into that presumption was seeing my good friend sleep with two girls I really wanted fuck myself. I was shocked, and I asked him how it happened. He told me “we just started talking bro, then she invited me to come do some laundry with her, and next thing I know we were fucking on her mom’s bed (lol at chad’s language).” Looking back, this guy was probably one of the best looking at my school; JFL at how I couldn’t put two and two together. Anyway, I was 3 years deep into PUA/redpill and I sensed something wrong with the theories, something missing, based on anecdotal experience with “beta” friends slaying hot girls at my high school like the one above. I began to research deeper, googling questions about the blackpill and looks as I had heard from guys like Rollo Tomassi and, about a year later, found a WAW FACEandLMS video. It was all downhill from there. The redpill cope days were gone, and the harsh reality knocked me on my ass; I had fully ingested the blackpill. I was very depressed for many months. But I decided that, if I was to know the blackpill and lookism, I would do everything in my power to benefit from it. So I took the above action.

Around 2018, women would actively avoid me in school and at parties, and had zero interest in me whatsoever. I wasn’t hated by them, but I was surely invisible; I remember many conversations where someone would interject between me and a girl and the girl would instantly stop talking to me (usually a jock or good-looking dude). I had no success until late in my high school days, and even then it was limited.

Now, “normie” friends have said, “you look good bro” out of the blue, and asked what I did to look the way I do. Women have been more receptive to me and some (mostly average) women have even approached me and tried to escalate the conversation in a sexual direction. 6-7/10 girls will now actively converse with me and are interested in what I have to say. Just this year, two 7/10s tried to get sexual with me and they initiated the sexual tension by aggressively touching me first. Both of these shocked me; I simply didn’t know what to do because I never thought I could inspire lust in a woman based on my past experiences as a LTN.

“Flirting is not something used to build attraction, as the blue pill would have you believe. It is simply a man and woman engaging in conversation that are both already (physically) attracted to each other. There is simply no possible way to inspire lust or attraction with words, as PUA and the red pill would have you believe.”

However, things aren’t as happy as they seem. Looks get your foot in the door, but then other things matter. Looks may carry you to a few one-night stands with hot women, but they don’t solve all your problems. The blackpill leads right back to the redpill after (and only after) one has successfully looksmaxxed to a high-tier normie or above.

My mega gymcel thread (example routine and what I did to get my physique now included) will be out in the next few days for sure; a few days after that, I will be mostly inactive on the forum. My blackpill journey has finally come full circle.

A big thank you to all who have given me advice or made quality threads. I wish all of you best of luck in your life and goals. Love all of you, even those who called me an ugly fag.

@Aquiillaxo @ascentium @Germania @tongue and cheek @SubhumanCurrycel @larsanova69 @tyronelite


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 19, 2021)

How much are you doing for your main lifts?


----------



## SadLivwr (Jun 19, 2021)

this motivates me bro, thanks for this


----------



## chadison (Jun 19, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> How much are you doing for your main lifts?


Bench: 225x8 flat back
Squat: 225x8 ass to grass
Deadlift: 315x6 conventional

Yeah ik the lower body is weak. It's because of how much cardio I'm doing (biking about 150mi/wk nowadays). I just did a solo no-break 50miler at 20mph avg pace on a fairly hilly route (training for a 100miler) so I'm def in shape. It hinders my lower body strength from ever being impressive tho.


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jun 19, 2021)

Its crazy what a few adjustments to one's nose can do to your looks. Thanks for tagging me bro you look 100x better. This is extremely inspirational and I'm really thankful you showed your ascension. This is what dreams are made of.


----------



## chadison (Jun 19, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> Its crazy what a few adjustments to one's nose can do to your looks. Thanks for tagging me bro you look 100x better. This is extremely inspirational and I'm really thankful you showed your ascension.


yeah, I like my new nose a lot. It's coming in great and I expressed my gratitude to my surgeon


tongue and cheek said:


> This is what dreams are made of.


lol that last bit might be a bit of an exaggeration, but it's accurate to say I'm proud of my progress. I really fucking tried.


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jun 19, 2021)

I noticed you said that your friends said you looked good. Did your family members notice anything or questioned you?


----------



## chadison (Jun 19, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> I noticed you said that your friends said you looked good. Did your family members notice anything or questioned you?


My mom knew I was getting a rhino. My dad, somehow, didn't appear to notice. Maybe he did, but didn't say anything. I was scared talking to him for a week. My other family members will likely not notice if my friends didn't (cousins, aunts/uncles; I am an only child)


----------



## Deleted member 14204 (Jun 19, 2021)

Congrats, man. Always good to see ascensions


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jun 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> 0My mom knew I was getting a rhino. My dad, somehow, didn't appear to notice. Maybe he did, but didn't say anything. I was scared talking to him for a week. My other family members will likely not notice if my friends didn't (cousins, aunts/uncles; I am an only child)


thanks for the info. My dad didn't notice when my older sister dyed her hair from blonde to black so I doubt he will notice (fingers crossed)


----------



## Deleted member 8744 (Jun 19, 2021)

Congrats on the progress man, love seeing others improve themselves.

Btw please tag me on that gymaxxing thread I’m really looking forward to it


----------



## spark (Jun 19, 2021)

you didnt look too bad in the before photo


----------



## chadison (Jun 19, 2021)

spark said:


> you didnt look too bad in the before photo


yeah I wasn't incel. I def was LTN though. Women would still recognize me and treat me ok for the most part. But I was frequently disrespected esp when I tried to run "game" on them.


----------



## TITUS (Jun 19, 2021)

Good.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jun 19, 2021)

Good ascension. Only failo that's still noticeable is the very large philtrum. Don't know if it's because of your rhino or if it was already like that before but if you fix that, you're chadlite or chad depending on your height.


----------



## Deleted member 761 (Jun 19, 2021)

Nice ascension, tag me in your next thread


----------



## chadison (Jun 19, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Good ascension. Only failo that's still noticeable is the very large philtrum. Don't know if it's because of your rhino or if it was already like that before but if you fix that, you're chadlite or chad depending on your height.


Height is listed in there, I'm 6'0.5" in weak/discrete elevator shoes. The philtrum is a falio others mentioned too yeah, naturally long. I'm trying to grow some stubble there with midox right now to see if that can help, if not I might look into surgeries that could raise my lip to shorten it.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Jun 19, 2021)

How did you grow 2 inches in 3 years?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 19, 2021)

u remind me of a nigger somehow


----------



## chadison (Jun 19, 2021)

UglyGod360 said:


> How did you grow 2 inches in 3 years?


I grew from 5'8.5 to 5'10 naturally from 17-19. My parents are 6'0 and 5'7, so I ended up a bit shorter than what was expected, hence I grew later I guess. I think I'm done now though, sadly. The other 1.5in to 5'11.5 are from elevators, I wear weak elevators (don't want to wear large obvious ones) that give me 2.5in total, -1 inch for normie shoes, I'm frauding 5'11.5.


----------



## chadison (Jun 19, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> u remind me of a nigger somehow


Can I get an N word pass from u if I tan myself to dark dark brown?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> Can I get an N word pass from u if I tan myself to dark dark brown?


u can have a nigger pass right now, king


----------



## UglyGod360 (Jun 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> I grew from 5'8.5 to 5'10 naturally from 17-19. My parents are 6'0 and 5'7, so I ended up a bit shorter than what was expected, hence I grew later I guess. I think I'm done now though, sadly. The other 1.5in to 5'11.5 are from elevators, I wear weak elevators (don't want to wear large obvious ones) that give me 2.5in total, -1 inch for normie shoes, I'm frauding 5'11.5.


Hopefully I grow 2 inches, too. I'm 17 and 5'8.5 rn.


----------



## chadison (Jun 19, 2021)

UglyGod360 said:


> Hopefully I grow 2 inches, too. I'm 17 and 5'8.5 rn.


Parent height is generally a good predictor (dad's and moms+5.25in, take average of the two), but not always (genetic recombination lottery). Based on my parents height, I was supposed to be right at 6', and am exactly 5'10 right now. I'd recommend investing in discrete elevators like me, I can link the ones I have if u want. For now just stay healthy and pray


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jun 19, 2021)

shit eye area 

you’re normie no higher no lower


----------



## chadison (Jun 19, 2021)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> shit eye area
> 
> you’re normie no higher no lower


Even with the physique halo? Wouldn't that imply my face is LTN then? Or are u saying my face is normie?

And it's the canthal tilt and hooding, yes. Due to my skull structure I think


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jun 19, 2021)

You need genio, microblading and almond eye surgery to become HTN


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jun 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> Even with the physique halo? Wouldn't that imply my face is LTN then? Or are u saying my face is normie?
> 
> And it's the canthal tilt and hooding, yes. Due to my skull structure I think


I’m saying count your blessings you are not ethnik 

if you were ethnik you’d be posting on incel forums


----------



## chadison (Jun 19, 2021)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> I’m saying count your blessings you are not ethnik
> 
> if you were ethnik you’d be posting on incel forums


Yet here I am, posting on an incel forum 

You're right though, being white is a huge blessing I often take for granted (as 3/4 the people at my university are white). Nearly ever ethnic I've met there wishes they were white. I feel bad tbh, the world shouldn't be like that


----------



## ascentium (Jun 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> A note first: This will be long, so leave if you have low patience and don’t care. This is meant to show the improvement that many people can experience if they try, and is more meant for me to reflect upon my journey as I plan to be done with the forum soon.
> 
> The only thing I ask: if there is anything more I can do to improve, tell me in a comment below. As a fellow forum user, you likely understand my passion for doing everything possible to look better. If you have suggestions about how I can improve further, leaving them would be awesome.
> 
> ...



a real looksmaxxer


----------



## chadison (Jun 19, 2021)

ascentium said:


> a real looksmaxxer


There aren't that many on here. 

Anyway thanks for all the info you've given me man, you're one of the few guys on here that gave useful analysis/advice. Idk why you spend your free time here when you could be out making millions with your IQ/age


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jun 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> Yet here I am, posting on an incel forum
> 
> You're right though, being white is a huge blessing I often take for granted (as 3/4 the people at my university are white). Nearly ever ethnic I've met there wishes they were white. I feel bad tbh, the world shouldn't be like that


Which university do u go to


----------



## ascentium (Jun 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> There aren't that many on here.
> 
> Anyway thanks for all the info you've given me man, you're one of the few guys on here that gave useful analysis/advice. Idk why you spend your free time here when you could be out making millions with your IQ/age



I spent my time rotting on a discord giving surgery advice.

I ascended to Chadlite and I’m going to be Chad soon.


----------



## ascentium (Jun 19, 2021)

Ascension is inevitable.


----------



## chadison (Jun 19, 2021)

ascentium said:


> I spent my time rotting on a discord giving surgery advice.
> 
> I ascended to Chadlite and I’m going to be Chad soon.


You're 28 for God sake please don't turn into Amnesia posting about the dogpill and him bragging about his big penis, I'm only 20 but ik enough to say that's not a good mental state. Start building some estate with apartments and depreciation tax flipping or something that sets you up to retire comfortably by 45


----------



## chadison (Jun 19, 2021)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Which university do u go to


Not tryna dox myself I'll pm u


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jun 20, 2021)

Good luck bro, all the best, waiting for your gym thread


----------



## Danish_Retard (Jun 20, 2021)

Mirin hard brother. I have nothing to add but good luck covering up the philtrum with minox.


----------



## Deleted member 12270 (Jun 20, 2021)

That philtrum length and NTC and upturned nose showing the nostrils and that recessed round chin, sparse light and weirdly shaped non straight and high set eyebrows tho… good body halo at least. I give you a 4.5/8 just for the body halo


----------



## xefo (Jun 20, 2021)

great ascension!

eye area work would boost you significantly imo


----------



## tiagomiguel (Jun 20, 2021)

Nice ascension bro, always good to see those kind of results. 
Almond eye surgery with your colour halo, and you are on chadlite territory.


----------



## IWILLMAKEIT (Jun 20, 2021)

FURAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAK
MIRIN AS FUCK BRO 
BRB GONNA MAKE MY FACEPULLER RNRN


----------



## xefo (Jun 20, 2021)

kinda shitty morph but I tried to fix eyes also fixed lip colouring a little bit as well as a little otoplasty which frauds a longer ramus

as you improve your looks and get into the higher ranks smaller improvements hold more value and your treatment from them gets exponential... I think you would be doing yourself and your looksmaxxing joruney an injustice to not go the full mile and fix your ears and eyes and ofc a little bit of softmaxxing wouldn't go amiss with the lips


----------



## Germania (Jun 20, 2021)

Yeah, you look good buddy. You want me to let some girls rate you? I give you a HT normy status, without the body. As I told you, you could be my young brother.

- build a beard asap
- grow more eyebrows with Minox
- darken your eyebrows
- experiment with hairstyles
- healthy tan

- if you really want it bad, cantoplasty


----------



## BobbyJindalsTwin (Jun 20, 2021)

chadison said:


> I grew from 5'8.5 to 5'10 naturally from 17-19. My parents are 6'0 and 5'7, so I ended up a bit shorter than what was expected, hence I grew later I guess. I think I'm done now though, sadly. The other 1.5in to 5'11.5 are from elevators, I wear weak elevators (don't want to wear large obvious ones) that give me 2.5in total, -1 inch for normie shoes, I'm frauding 5'11.5.


so you’re 5’10” not 5’11.5” JFL 

either way good looksmax broski


----------



## chadison (Jun 20, 2021)

BobbyJindalsTwin said:


> so you’re 5’10” not 5’11.5” JFL
> 
> either way good looksmax broski


Yeah lol that's what you gotta do when you get a bad genetic dice roll, the elevators make a difference tho and no one has noticed


----------



## chadison (Jun 20, 2021)

xefo said:


> View attachment 1187019
> 
> 
> kinda shitty morph but I tried to fix eyes also fixed lip colouring a little bit as well as a little otoplasty which frauds a longer ramus
> ...


Idk about the otoplasty, but I definitely need eye work done, and many people have made me aware of that. I can't fix the tilt without implants first I believe, so I need both IO implants and almond eye together, which is likely at least $10k. When I have enough money once I graduate college I will likely pursue that, but for now I could only afford a well done rhino. It's weird too, since neither of my parents have NCT or astigmatic eyes like that. Nor do they have a very forward growing maxilla like mine that made me get a nose job as it pushed my nose too far up. I'm not sure where those traits came from.


----------



## chadison (Jun 20, 2021)

Germania said:


> Yeah, you look good buddy. You want me to let some girls rate you? I give you a HT normy status, without the body. As I told you, you could be my young brother.
> 
> - build a beard asap
> - grow more eyebrows with Minox
> ...


Sure, my confidence isn't really affected if I'm rated low at this point because of how blackpilled I've become, so if you want to I'd find the results of that pretty interesting (as I can't exactly ask any girls I know and expect a truthful response). I think looks are more subjective in real life than what people give credit for, some girls may rate me below average and some above. 

Thanks for the advice. My beard is still coming in, I just need some more time for that. Currently tanning as well.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jun 21, 2021)

Shit frame, ape tier philtrum and shit orbitals. Rhino gave you a 0.5pt boost. You are mid-tier normie at best.


----------



## .👽. (Jun 21, 2021)

ascentium said:


> I spent my time rotting on a discord giving surgery advice.
> 
> I ascended to Chadlite and I’m going to be Chad soon.


good guy

@chadison nice improvement
eye and nose could improve tbh. looks bulbous


----------



## chadison (Jun 21, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> good guy
> 
> @chadison nice improvement
> eye and nose could improve tbh. looks bulbous


It's still swollen from surgery. I should prob get eye work though


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jun 21, 2021)

Fuck, this is a pretty decent ascension ngl.
How were you able to spend so much time gymcelling with school and shit?
Im starting uni this year and I doubt shit like this will be doable for me


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 21, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Shit frame, ape tier philtrum and shit orbitals. Rhino gave you a 0.5pt boost. You are mid-tier normie at best.


its still enough. good coloring, gymcel, wide enough ramus, nice eyebrow tilt, his infraorbitals pop nicely even if theyre low set. hes good enough


----------



## N1c (Jun 21, 2021)

Do you have crooked teeth? Your maxilla looks like it lacks in laterall growth


----------



## chadison (Jun 21, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Fuck, this is a pretty decent ascension ngl.
> How were you able to spend so much time gymcelling with school and shit?
> Im starting uni this year and I doubt shit like this will be doable for me


I started in middle school. Through highschool I would wake up at 5:30 to lift each morning for an hour, and then do an hour of cardio after classes around 3:00. And I'd grind extra workouts on the weekends when I had time. In college its def harder to stay consistent because you have more shit to do. I still wake up at 5:30 to lift, and do cardio whenever I have time each day, usually right after my lifts or on weekends when I have time. You just gotta be really time efficient each day and not slack off even for an hour, if you want it bad enough you can make it happen somehow.


----------



## chadison (Jun 21, 2021)

N1c said:


> Do you have crooked teeth? Your maxilla looks like it lacks in laterall growth


Completely straight. I forgot to mention I had braces for 4 months for one small issue, which was a gap in my two front teeth (about 1mm). My teeth surprisingly had no other issues even with my maxilla growing that way


----------



## N1c (Jun 21, 2021)

chadison said:


> Completely straight. I forgot to mention I had braces for 4 months for one small issue, which was a gap in my two front teeth (about 1mm). My teeth surprisingly had no other issues even with my maxilla growing that way


Oh then you have a very good palate and laterally grown maxilla


----------



## chadison (Jun 22, 2021)

@Htobrother


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (Jun 22, 2021)

rhino cost? how much did it cost?


----------



## chadison (Jun 22, 2021)

Rothschild said:


> rhino cost? how much did it cost?


Expensive at $13k, I think the average rhino goes for $10-11k where I live. Had it done by the best surgeon in my state, he trained in Beverly hills for a yr, knows Taban, and has done over 400 rhinos. He def did what he said he would on my nose, and its gonna look great.


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (Jun 23, 2021)

chadison said:


> Expensive at $13k, I think the average rhino goes for $10-11k where I live. Had it done by the best surgeon in my state, he trained in Beverly hills for a yr, knows Taban, and has done over 400 rhinos. He def did what he said he would on my nose, and its gonna look great.


Did you paid all upfront? Or financed it?


----------



## chadison (Jun 23, 2021)

Rothschild said:


> Did you paid all upfront? Or financed it?


Whole thing up front, they gave $600 off for doing that vs financing.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jun 23, 2021)

good ascension bro

also is that your natural eye colour mirmin hard


----------



## chadison (Jun 23, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> good ascension bro
> 
> also is that your natural eye colour mirmin hard


Yes, will prob get eye work done later in my life to make my eyes a halo, right now they're just kinda neutral since I have pretty noticeable NCT/need a bit more under eye support.


----------



## eyearea (Jun 24, 2021)

chadison said:


> A note first: This will be long, so leave if you have low patience and don’t care. This is meant to show the improvement that many people can experience if they try, and is more meant for me to reflect upon my journey as I plan to be done with the forum soon.
> 
> The only thing I ask: if there is anything more I can do to improve, tell me in a comment below. As a fellow forum user, you likely understand my passion for doing everything possible to look better. If you have suggestions about how I can improve further, leaving them would be awesome.
> 
> ...


You have writer asperger on your face


----------



## suckerty34 (Jun 24, 2021)

UglyGod360 said:


> How did you grow 2 inches in 3 years?


lmao and then he says he uses elevator shoes to go from 5'10 to 6'1. Which is it? 5'11.5 or 5'10?


----------



## newperson (Jun 24, 2021)

first of all very nice transformation and thanks for your thread
what im about to suggest may be drastic but i think dying your hair to dark brown-black will give you a really nice coloring with your blue eyes and white skin + dying beard and eyebrows and eyelashes to black, the coloring will be very good


----------



## chadison (Jun 24, 2021)

newperson said:


> first of all very nice transformation and thanks for your thread
> what im about to suggest may be drastic but i think dying your hair to dark brown-black will give you a really nice coloring with your blue eyes and white skin + dying beard and eyebrows and eyelashes to black, the coloring will be very good


I already dye my eyebrows and eyelashes are naturally black. I've been considering dyeing my beard, the problem is that it's a pain in the ass because it regrows every few days. My beard is naturally getting blacker with time, I think by the time I'm 22 it will be black which is what I hope to see. As for my hair, that's a trade-off. I've had a conversation with my stylist considering that option because I've already thought of it, the issue is as my hair grows from the base it's light brown and the color might not look good transitioning from black to brown. Also, girls seem to like my Germanic dark blonde-blue coloring, I've gotten some compliments on my hair already. So I think I'm going to stick with my current color as it is. Will def get more skin tan the next few weeks though.


----------



## chadison (Jun 24, 2021)

@wanttobeattractive I saw your rate thread yesterday, everything I did here is applicable to you except rhino and perm if I remember correctly, also braces if your teeth aren't straight.


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jun 24, 2021)

nice


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Jun 25, 2021)

Good effort!
Lay-count? How has your dating life changed?


----------



## chadison (Jun 25, 2021)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> Good effort!
> Lay-count? How has your dating life changed?


It's in the main post, but noticeably. Obv the blackpill is more potent at the extremes; a Chad will have women simp for him, and an incel will be avoided and ignored. In the middle, there is more grey area and a lack of discernability. However, going from LTN to HTN + learning game (HTN is the first looks level where you can run game to some success-it probably brings me from a 6.5 to 7/10, which is very close to chadlite) has significantly impacted my interactions with females. There is no tension, there is sometimes obvious interest from the girl, and you begin to realize that the red pill/PUA is mostly cope (gotta cross looks threshold for game to work). Women will actively pay attention to what I say even if it's boring mainly because of my looks + game, generally this is women my looks level though (which for me, is more than enough). I haven't had much success with women above a six-seven, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jun 26, 2021)

chadison said:


> @wanttobeattractive I saw your rate thread yesterday, everything I did here is applicable to you except rhino and perm if I remember correctly, also braces if your teeth aren't straight.


Yeah bro, I need skin care and braces 

as for the gymaxing once I have a job I will set a schedule and fit it in, but I’m not going on roids or anything just casual for health and mental benifits 

tag me in your gymmaxed thread bro

Also Mirmin your ascension this gives me hope


----------



## dnrd (Jun 29, 2021)

try squintmaxxing or plucking ur eyebrows positively, ur nct makes u look like ur about to cry and ur eyebrows emphasize that imo


----------



## Deleted member 14157 (Jul 1, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Shit frame, ape tier philtrum and shit orbitals. Rhino gave you a 0.5pt boost. You are mid-tier normie at best.


looks like mid tier normies can slay then lmao
chicks have a minimum looks threshold, once you pass it, being nt and a pleasant person to be around matters more


----------



## chadison (Jul 1, 2021)

weaselsandmonkeys said:


> looks like mid tier normies can slay then lmao
> chicks have a minimum looks threshold, once you pass it, being nt and a pleasant person to be around matters more


I like to think excellent game and NT can halo you one rung on the ladder, *if* you pass that threshold and are her type of look. So a HT normie can be a chadlite if he has excellent game/witty responses, good social circle, and is NT/low inhib. Chadlite would be haloed to Chad, etc.


----------



## ugly-but-optimistic (Jul 1, 2021)

looks good. just straighten your hair out and get a textured hairstyle with zero fade.. will look good


----------



## wristcel (Jul 2, 2021)

xefo said:


> View attachment 1187019
> 
> 
> kinda shitty morph but I tried to fix eyes also fixed lip colouring a little bit as well as a little otoplasty which frauds a longer ramus
> ...


----------



## Alesund (Jul 3, 2021)

Very high quality thread, the only thing that could slightly improve your looks at this point is an eyebrow transplant to achieve a proper shape+tilt that would fit your face better. Also, how tall are you barefoot(no lifts or shoes)- you say that you are 5'11.5 but then you say you go from 5'10 to 6'05 with shoes+lifts, so what is your actual height(also gj for growing 2-3 inches after 17, that's real lucky of you).


----------



## chadison (Jul 3, 2021)

Alesund said:


> Very high quality thread, the only thing that could slightly improve your looks at this point is an eyebrow transplant to achieve a proper shape+tilt that would fit your face better. Also, how tall are you barefoot(no lifts or shoes)- you say that you are 5'11.5 but then you say you go from 5'10 to 6'05 with shoes+lifts, so what is your actual height(also gj for growing 2-3 inches after 17, that's real lucky of you).


I grew from 5'8.5 to a morning 5'10 naturally from 17-19. My parents are 6'0 and 5'7, so I ended up a bit shorter than what was expected, hence I grew later I guess. I think I'm done now though, sadly. The other 1.5in to 5'11.5 are from elevators, I wear weak elevators (don't want to wear large obvious ones) that give me 2.5in total, -1 inch for normie shoes, I'm frauding 5'11.5.

I posted this on page one already.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 6, 2021)

Beatiful thread sir, I am glad to hear you have a ascended. Its great to hear some success stories when alot of the content on this website is suifuel.


----------



## chadison (Jul 6, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Beatiful thread sir, I am glad to hear you have a ascended. Its great to hear some success stories when alot of the content on this website is suifuel.


Thanks bro. Can I get ur opinion on something quick instead of making a thread? I'm deciding on a new profile pic for IG, ik the rule here is selfies only if you're good looking enough, if you're average a selfie will be laughed at. Do you think the one attached qualifies, or should I stick to normal group/friend pictures as I'm not good looking enough?

Picture deleted for anti-dox purposes.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 6, 2021)

chadison said:


> Thanks bro. Can I get ur opinion on something quick instead of making a thread? I'm deciding on a new profile pic for IG, ik the rule here is selfies only if you're good looking enough, if you're average a selfie will be laughed at. Do you think the one attached qualifies, or should I stick to normal group/friend pictures as I'm not good looking enough?


*I would say use the selfie picture. *You look very masc and muscular in this picture. You have NCT but you still look good. A selfie makes you look more secure and confident.

The only advantage that a group picture has is the cheerleader effect, in which a group of people will seem more attractive then a lone person. However I think for a group picture to work as your profile picture you have to mog everyone else. Obiviously you should include NT group photos on your IG page but a profile picture is a very important first impression.


----------



## chadison (Jul 6, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> *I would say use the selfie picture. *You look very masc and muscular in this picture. You have NCT but you still look good. A selfie makes you look more secure and confident.
> 
> The only advantage that a group picture has is the cheerleader effect, in which a group of people will seem more attractive then a lone person. However I think for a group picture to work as your profile picture you have to mog everyone else. Obiviously you should include NT group photos on your IG page but a profile picture is a very important first impression.


Good assessment, thanks again. I agree with that, my failios are small neck, NCT, and slightly long/unideal philtrum in that picture, but I think it barely makes the cut. If I edit it I can get it to a solid 6/10, maybe slightly higher, and I think that's enough since it gives off the masc look like u said. Barely cutting it though lol. Instagram is for goodlooking people only, I wish someone did a study on how many followers and likes people got and compared it to their average attractiveness rating.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 6, 2021)

chadison said:


> Good assessment, thanks again. I agree with that, my failios are small neck, NCT, and slightly long/unideal philtrum in that picture, but I think it barely makes the cut. If I edit it I can get it to a solid 6/10, maybe slightly higher, and I think that's enough since it gives off the masc look like u said. Barely cutting it though lol. Instagram is for goodlooking people only, I wish someone did a study on how many followers and likes people got and compared it to their average attractiveness rating.


I can't help you with advice on getting followers on IG because your need to stand out, which isn't easy. You will probably have to waste alot of time networking if you want to get a substaintial following. With your current looks you could probably get about 1k followers through social circles with low effort. If you want to clout chase you could go further, but I don't think its worth the effort. 

The better looking you are the easier it will be to farm clout. However do you really want to ascend to social circles where everyone is a clout chaser? That sounds fucking horrible tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Jul 6, 2021)

Nothing to add but thanks for this great thread. Cool to see someone on this forum actually doing shit


----------



## chadison (Jul 6, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> I can't help you with advice on getting followers on IG because your need to stand out, which isn't easy. You will probably have to waste alot of time networking if you want to get a substaintial following. With your current looks you could probably get about 1k followers through social circles with low effort. If you want to clout chase you could go further, but I don't think its worth the effort.
> 
> The better looking you are the easier it will be to farm clout. However do you really want to ascend to social circles where everyone is a clout chaser? That sounds fucking horrible tbh.


No. My intention is to have just enough followers so girls don't think I'm weird, especially after seeing what Amnesia is going through. It seems about 1000 followers is that number where you're ok (rises everyday, but I'm over halfway to that already, and haven't posted anything really). I hate social media, and I'd delete it if it weren't a necessary requirement of being NT. I only use Snapchat to text friends. It's useless and for validation chasers like you said. The pic is just to make it easier to get follow backs (being as gl as you can increases the chances obviously)


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 6, 2021)

chadison said:


> No. My intention is to have just enough followers so girls don't think I'm weird, especially after seeing what Amnesia is going through. It seems about 1000 followers is that number where you're ok (rises everyday, but I'm over halfway to that already, and haven't posted anything really). I hate social media, and I'd delete it if it weren't a necessary requirement of being NT. I only use Snapchat to text friends. It's useless and for validation chasers like you said. The pic is just to make it easier to get follow backs (being as gl as you can increases the chances obviously)


Do you think an IG account with 1000+ followers is necessary nowadays for being NT? I think having a high quality IG can be a good value in terms of attracting girls and conveying status


----------



## chadison (Jul 6, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Do you think an IG account with 1000+ followers is necessary nowadays for being NT? I think having a high quality IG can be a good value in terms of attracting girls and conveying status


At least at my university, the cutoff appears to be 1,000. I go to a fairly large state school. I'd say the minimum for being NT depends on age, if you're in your twenties it's probably around six to seven hundred, it's only higher at my university because I'm a bit younger and it's a party orientated atmosphere. Therefore social status matters. Of course having a high quality Instagram is a bonus, girls will see you as a higher value male and it will add to your halo effect that is predicated upon your looks. However, achieving a good Instagram is quite time consuming, and I feel it's better to assert effort in other areas if they have higher payoff - which they usually do. For me, that's studying at University to achieve a high paying job.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 6, 2021)

chadison said:


> At least at my university, the cutoff appears to be 1,000. I go to a fairly large state school. I'd say the minimum for being NT depends on age, if you're in your twenties it's probably around six to seven hundred, it's only higher at my university because I'm a bit younger and it's a party orientated atmosphere. Therefore social status matters. Of course having a high quality Instagram is a bonus, girls will see you as a higher value male and it will add to your halo effect that is predicated upon your looks. However, achieving a good Instagram is quite time consuming, and I feel it's better to assert effort in other areas if they have higher payoff - which they usually do. For me, that's studying at University to achieve a high paying job.


Moneymaxxing doesn't help much with girls though. They care more about status which = IG followers, pictures, etc. Get an account and buy some followers. Take some pics shirtless at the beach, with girls, partying, etc. I think it can be worth it.


----------



## chadison (Jul 6, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Moneymaxxing doesn't help much with girls though. They care more about status which = IG followers, pictures, etc. Get an account and buy some followers. Take some pics shirtless at the beach, with girls, partying, etc. I think it can be worth it.


Yea if it's cheap and convenient I agree. I personally don't care that much about sex though, I have a normal sex drive for a 20-year-old male (having a strong urge to fuck every few days) but I don't like women. I don't want to say I hate them, because I don't, but I don't like women after learning the truth about how superficial they are. This also goes for most men. I've been trying to work on liking people and even myself despite these flaws that I see so many of us carry (ahem lookism, wealth inequality, religion, etc), but it's difficult. The reason why I value career is because it makes me feel like I'm actually doing something good for the world, and having a lot of money is a safeguard and enables you to live comfortably. Not millions and millions of dollars, but if I'm taking in multi six figures a year that's pretty good.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 6, 2021)

chadison said:


> No. My intention is to have just enough followers so girls don't think I'm weird, especially after seeing what Amnesia is going through. It seems about 1000 followers is that number where you're ok (rises everyday, but I'm over halfway to that already, and haven't posted anything really). I hate social media, and I'd delete it if it weren't a necessary requirement of being NT. I only use Snapchat to text friends. It's useless and for validation chasers like you said. The pic is just to make it easier to get follow backs (being as gl as you can increases the chances obviously)


Amnesia is still slaying without IG. Idk where you live and what your situation is like. However I think having any social media is alot more important then having lots of followers on IG. However I have little experience in this area, usually when I see women gossiping about which guy to choose they will have their phones open on whatever social media the guy has. However I won't deny the status is helpful.


----------



## casadebanho (Jul 6, 2021)

chadison said:


> A note first: This will be long, so leave if you have low patience and don’t care. This is meant to show the improvement that many people can experience if they try, and is more meant for me to reflect upon my journey as I plan to be done with the forum soon.
> 
> The only thing I ask: if there is anything more I can do to improve, tell me in a comment below. As a fellow forum user, you likely understand my passion for doing everything possible to look better. If you have suggestions about how I can improve further, leaving them would be awesome.
> 
> ...


Good shit brother, keep it up


----------



## chadison (Jul 6, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Amnesia is still slaying without IG. Idk where you live and what your situation is like. However I think having any social media is alot more important then having lots of followers on IG. However I have little experience in this area, usually when I see women gossiping about which guy to choose they will have their phones open on whatever social media the guy has. However I won't deny the status is helpful.











(STORY) It's funny how much everything is about status nowadays


I went on a date with an 18 year old legit Stacy girl a few months ago. All memes aside this girl was legit model tier. She didn't respond to me off Tinder the first two messages I sent because she thought I was a fake profile. When I finally met her she had a very pleasant reaction and was...




looksmax.org




I was referencing this recent thread, where he points out how a lack of social media can scare off women.


----------



## wristcel (Jul 6, 2021)

chadison said:


> (STORY) It's funny how much everything is about status nowadays
> 
> 
> I went on a date with an 18 year old legit Stacy girl a few months ago. All memes aside this girl was legit model tier. She didn't respond to me off Tinder the first two messages I sent because she thought I was a fake profile. When I finally met her she had a very pleasant reaction and was...
> ...





chadison said:


> (STORY) It's funny how much everything is about status nowadays
> 
> 
> I went on a date with an 18 year old legit Stacy girl a few months ago. All memes aside this girl was legit model tier. She didn't respond to me off Tinder the first two messages I sent because she thought I was a fake profile. When I finally met her she had a very pleasant reaction and was...
> ...


i think he was just pointing out that despite having no IG and being a general autist, he's still banged like 300+ girls or whatever


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 6, 2021)

chadison said:


> (STORY) It's funny how much everything is about status nowadays
> 
> 
> I went on a date with an 18 year old legit Stacy girl a few months ago. All memes aside this girl was legit model tier. She didn't respond to me off Tinder the first two messages I sent because she thought I was a fake profile. When I finally met her she had a very pleasant reaction and was...
> ...


Yeah I read this thread, but in amensia's case he is a literal gigachad. People may want his social media because he looks like a catfish. I think having any social media will suffice but I am severly out of touch with womens desires. Imo just having facebook is enough. I know people may think its strange you have no social media but I doubt it will be a deal breaker. Maybe they will think your an autistic loser if you have no following on social media idk. However I am a rotting gymcel, I am out of touch with reality. I know women will check will check other peoples IG accounts though.

But you should do what you think is right. If in your situation you hear people gossip about peoples IG following then you should maxx this aspect of your life. You can try following random people, alot of them will follow you back. Then you unfollow them later. However this could be an outdated tactic. I am serverly out of the loop rn.


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 8, 2021)

chadison said:


> A note first: This will be long, so leave if you have low patience and don’t care. This is meant to show the improvement that many people can experience if they try, and is more meant for me to reflect upon my journey as I plan to be done with the forum soon.
> 
> The only thing I ask: if there is anything more I can do to improve, tell me in a comment below. As a fellow forum user, you likely understand my passion for doing everything possible to look better. If you have suggestions about how I can improve further, leaving them would be awesome.
> 
> ...


Get that gay Egyptian sex symbol off your neck


----------



## Sny (Sep 20, 2021)

@chadison Buy a eyelash curler and curl your eyelashes especially at the outer canthus of your eyelid to see if you can mitigate some of your NCT.


----------



## chadison (Sep 20, 2021)

Sny said:


> @chadison Buy a eyelash curler and curl your eyelashes especially at the outer canthus of your eyelid to see if you can mitigate some of your NCT.


Decent idea actually, I'll look into it


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 20, 2021)

dont see much change sorry bro @OldVirgin


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 20, 2021)

chadison said:


> Decent idea actually, I'll look into it


Let me know how it looks. Might try it out too.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 20, 2021)

Other than the rhino, observable changes could be due to you sexually maturing between the ages of 17 and 19.


----------



## chadison (Sep 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Let me know how it looks. Might try it out too.


Update: It was okay. I don't think it's good long-term to help my negative canthal tilt though. For as much as it made my eyes seem more full and colorful, it also raised my eyelashes above my canthus such that It became more visible, and so my negative canthal tilt became slightly more visible. It might work if you have a very slight negative, but not a moderate to severe like me. I have moderate.


----------



## chadison (Sep 23, 2021)

Sny said:


> @chadison Buy a eyelash curler and curl your eyelashes especially at the outer canthus of your eyelid to see if you can mitigate some of your NCT.


@Sny 


chadison said:


> Update: It was okay. I don't think it's good long-term to help my negative canthal tilt though. For as much as it made my eyes seem more full and colorful, it also raised my eyelashes above my canthus such that It became more visible, and so my negative canthal tilt became slightly more visible. It might work if you have a very slight negative, but not a moderate to severe like me. I have moderate.


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Feb 19, 2022)

chadison said:


> Bench: 225x8 flat back
> Squat: 225x8 ass to grass
> Deadlift: 315x6 conventional
> 
> Yeah ik the lower body is weak. It's because of how much cardio I'm doing (biking about 150mi/wk nowadays). I just did a solo no-break 50miler at 20mph avg pace on a fairly hilly route (training for a 100miler) so I'm def in shape. It hinders my lower body strength from ever being impressive tho.


I have the same squat after 5 months in gym tf bro


----------



## ascension (Feb 19, 2022)

Mad respect for you bro, you got yourself out of the mud and made it.


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Jul 31, 2022)

chadison said:


> Parent height is generally a good predictor (dad's and moms+5.25in, take average of the two), but not always (genetic recombination lottery). Based on my parents height, I was supposed to be right at 6', and am exactly 5'10 right now. I'd recommend investing in discrete elevators like me, I can link the ones I have if u want. For now just stay healthy and pray


im currently 5 6 and 16.5 my mom 5 7 dad 6 3 is it over?


----------



## chadison (Jul 31, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> im currently 5 6 and 16.5 my mom 5 7 dad 6 3 is it over?


based on statistical averages, it would be unusual if you were to grow any shorter than 5’11. This is more than 1 standard deviation to the left of your “expected” height based on your parents’ heights, i.e. there is a less than 15% chance of you growing that height. However, because both your parents are on the taller side, assuming neither parent has any very short relatives, if you aren’t at least 5’10 by 18 there is likely a growth hormone deficiency or some other hormonal imbalance. Check if your hands or feet are small compared to your parents too. If they are, you may want to consider a consultation with a doctor regarding hormonal treatment.

I think you will grow at least 4” before 20, as it is statistically VERY unlikely you won’t if you are not lying about/exaggerating any of the heights listed. But there is no guarantee. I have a friend with a 5’5 mom and 6’4 dad, and he only grew to 5’10 when he should have averaged out at 6’1 like both of his brothers did. To be any shorter than 5’10 would be exceptionally unusual, and since most men only grow 1.5” past 16.5, you should probably start to bring up your height/shortness to your parents. Maybe the family is full of late bloomers


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Jul 31, 2022)

chadison said:


> based on statistical averages, it would be unusual if you were to grow any shorter than 5’11. This is more than 1 standard deviation to the left of your “expected” height based on your parents’ heights, i.e. there is a less than 15% chance of you growing that height. However, because both your parents are on the taller side, assuming neither parent has any very short relatives, if you aren’t at least 5’10 by 18 there is likely a growth hormone deficiency or some other hormonal imbalance. Check if your hands or feet are small compared to your parents too. If they are, you may want to consider a consultation with a doctor regarding hormonal treatment.
> 
> I think you will grow at least 4” before 20, as it is statistically VERY unlikely you won’t if you are not lying about/exaggerating any of the heights listed. But there is no guarantee. I have a friend with a 5’5 mom and 6’4 dad, and he only grew to 5’10 when he should have averaged out at 6’1 like both of his brothers did. To be any shorter than 5’10 would be exceptionally unusual, and since most men only grow 1.5” past 16.5, you should probably start to bring up your height/shortness to your parents. Maybe the family is full of late bloomers


im not lying about my parents heights i checked my fathers mugshot he is def 6 3 and my mom is a inch or two taller so she is at least 5 7
boh my grandfathers are over 6 foot one being 6 3 my Grammas are near the 5 4 marks my mom told me my father was really short till sophmore year then he hit a growth spurt but i im going into junior year without one rn so i might just be a late bloomer idk

i wouldn't care about height if i was ugly but im actually pretty good looking its just my height that cucks me in every aspect of life if i was just five foot ten i think it would ascend me to easily tyronelite potential


----------



## chadison (Jul 31, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> im not lying about my parents heights i checked my fathers mugshot he is def 6 3 and my mom is a inch or two taller so she is at least 5 7
> boh my grandfathers are over 6 foot one being 6 3 my Grammas are near the 5 4 marks my mom told me my father was really short till sophmore year then he hit a growth spurt but i im going into junior year without one rn so i might just be a late bloomer idk
> 
> i wouldn't care about height if i was ugly but im actually pretty good looking its just my height that cucks me in every aspect of life if i was just five foot ten i think it would ascend me to easily tyronelite potential


Yeah i would think you’ll grow then. Or at least I hope, if you don't then genetic recombination _really_ fucked you over. But I have a feeling you’ll grow to at least my height (5’10ish), and possibly to 6’. The 5’10 friend I talked about before grew from 5’3 to 5’10 from the middle of his sophomore year to the beginning of his senior.


----------

